# Company strike off listed on cro website



## Shaun Sheep (27 Jan 2009)

Hi there,

The company that I am working for is in financial difficulty and I decided to look up the cro website to find out a bit more. I have discovered that the company has a strike off listed as there is no accounts etc listed. When I looked up the info on the strike off in relation to employees it states

" Employees of an insolvent company which has been struck off will be unable to obtain payment for arrears of wages, holiday pay, minimum notice or redundancy from the Department of Enterprise, Trade & Employment. While the Department will normally pay such monies to employees of insolvent companies, they will only make payment if the claims are submitted by a company which is currently registered with CRO, or if the claims are submitted by an Insolvency Practitioner."


Can anyone please help me with this. Much appreciated


----------



## Elphaba (29 Jan 2009)

The phrase 'up the creek without a paddle' comes to mind -
sorry.


----------

